# Mortgage - What do you think??



## DavieC (Jan 3, 2007)

Folks

Mortgage fixed period ends at end of January 2010. After this I go onto BMR which will be 2.5% and will save me the best part of three hundred quid a month.

I can possibly get a fixed deal for 2yrs at 3.79% from my current mortgage provider. This has a £495 reservation fee.

Just not sure what to do, do you leave it and see what the interest rates do over the next few months or fix it for a couple of years, still saving the best part of £160. 

What's your opinions?

Dave


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd go on variable rate and pay the same premium as the 3.79% one, see what happens. You wont miss the extra as you're already paying it and will be doing some good...


----------

